# Worried about length of puppy



## Carl Skinner (Oct 18, 2016)

We've waited on a breeder for around 6 'months and today put a deposit down for our puppy. 

On reflection, we're worried about her coat length. 

Mum is medium coat
Dad short, but not ultra short 

There was 1 puppy who looked a lot shorter, the others were all longer that ours. 

Worried she will be a long hair, two pictures attached. Can anyone help with how their puppies looked? This is 5 weeks


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm no expert, puppy does look a bit fluffier than my boy at 5 weeks.... is there a particular reason why you're worried about the puppy being a long haired?


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

lololol

yes that one does look a bit fluffy, but i think you'll be fine

as evidence, check my instagram

i haven't updated my instagram in couple monhts but it has pictures from the litter, as early as 4 weeks

i took those pictures myself when i visited the breeder

some of them looks almosts as "fluffy" as the one you are holding

but they all turned out short haired


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Squee!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd be willing to put money on him/her being a long coat


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Is there long haired GSDs in her pedigree? Have you asked the breeder? Is there a reason you would not want a long haired GSD? Have I asked enough questions? :grin2:


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Gosh I would loved it if mine would have been a long haired. But I like long haired dogs. Sure is cute though.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

My first is long haired and I love it! Long haired gsds are beautiful I wish my second was long haired but alas he is not but it's ok lol


----------



## Carl Skinner (Oct 18, 2016)

I've attached a few more pictures.

Orange collar is the shortest hair in litter.
Picture of Mum who is medium/ long 

Picture of two together, the one at back is ours and the one in front has longer/ fluffier hair. 

As a personal preference, we just didn't want a long hair


----------



## loyalgsds (Oct 29, 2016)

long haired dogs seem more loyal to me, but its up to each one which dog likes!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Regardless of actual coat length (medium coat), the dam is a long coat - meaning she carries the long coat gene, she just happens to not be as long and bushy as some. I would expect your pups coat to be similar to the dam.

The middle photo, of the single pup with straighter hair, will be a stock coat.....but consistent with the WGSL look, so possibly more "plush" than a working line.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes, the dam is a long coat


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Mother is a long coat dog period. The puppy you posted is a long coat puppy . I have many personal dogs who carry the long coat gene so i do see a many as i tend to get a 1 or 2 in most of my litters. If you do not want a long coat then this is not a litter i would look at since mother is a long coat 75% of her litter will be long coated if bred to a male who is a coat carrier. there is no such thing as medium coat in real terms some dogs may be longer than others but are still a long coat. Best of luck with your new puppy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Pick your poison, stock coat with more vacuuming or a long coat with more brushing, lol! We have both and while I do prefer the dust off/wash n wear of a stock coat, long coats are not that much more work.


----------

